# Owning a Miniature is new for me. Would love to hear advice...



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, he is so gorgeous! Where did you get him? I owned a brown mini as a child. I am looking to get a mini for our family some time this year.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG!!! He is ADORABLE!!! I don't have a miniature either but hopefully you'll get the advice and information you're looking for here! Big hugs to Kairos! He's darling!

Barb


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a friend that has a brown (cafe au lait) mini puppy that is adorable. She is a little handful but in a good way. She is very friendly and outgoing and she loves to strut her stuff.
Your puppy is very cute and I love pic #3
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Your pup is adorable! What colour are his eyes? They're very striking.

My experience with a mini so far has been very positive! He's 4 and a half months and still growing, but so far his activity needs are very manageable. We walk about an hour to an hour and a half per day (including play time in the park with other dogs). He probably doesn't need quite that much, but 40 minutes of it is walking to and from work. Then at home he plays with toys and does some retrieving before crashing.

As for training, well Darcy was one of the stars of our puppy preschool. I couldn't attend his graduation but the instructor asked my mom if we were planning to do anything with him, as he was so bright and she thought he'd be good for dog sports. So I think we have a bright future in the agility and obedience we have planned for him.  I think minis are very well suited for dog sports, and personally I love their compact size. I'll be interested to hear how things go with you compared to your experience with Standards!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Skye, go to Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and hopefully you will be able to locate "Checkers", a 1 yr brown miniature poodle held at the Beaver County Humane Society. He looks precious. No more males for me.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is our first dog, so I am hardly qualified to make generalizations. What I can say is our mini is exactly the right size for us. He's sweet, mischievous, super smart, and plenty active, though not maniacally so. When we met him for the first time, his mother and a littermate were jumping up and down and barking non stop. Beau was quiet and reserved by comparison. He's still pretty quiet and maybe a little too sensitive - I sometimes call him "Nervous Nelly," especially on walks. Seems to me our fluffy friends are individuals (or should I say "characters"), each with their own unique personality.

Kairos is beautiful, and I love the name. Does he have blue eyes, or is that just a photographic artifact?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a beautiful pup - and I love the name. I have always reckoned there is very little difference between big dogs and small dogs, except for the amount of food they need! A small pup may be more easily intimidated, so care needs to be taken during socialisation that they are not overwhelmed by big, bouncy adolescents. They can also be at risk from some sight hounds, that have been raced or hunted. Exercise needs are the same as larger dogs, although the need to limit walking etc for the first few months is probably less crucial than in a large breed dog. The big advantage is that they can be carried if they get tired!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Skye, go to Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and hopefully you will be able to locate "Checkers", a 1 yr brown miniature poodle held at the Beaver County Humane Society. He looks precious. No more males for me.


Poor Checkers! It says he is very frightened right now. I have 2 little ones, so I would have to pass. I'm also looking for a female. Even though we aren't ready just yet, I still look all the time! Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What a lovely little guy .... love the photos!

Re the third photo .... when mine was that age, my partner (his first dog ever) was really worried about our guy ... "there is something wrong with his hips; how can he stand vertical like that???" 

They are great dogs. I've found mine to be the easiest dog to train I've ever had, although I have to be careful to make everything a game.

And they have great _joie de vivre_. We ask ours every day when we get home: "how's your _joie _today?" The answer is always "I have lllloooooaaaaaddddds ... let me just leap in the air like an insane kangaroo and show you ...."


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Skye*, good luck finding your new 4 legged family member, the way things fell into place for me, I really do feel he was meant for us at this time. 
Kairos is a Silver beige. I didn't pick him for his color, I thought I would pick one out for color one day, but it ended up it wasn't that important to me. I wanted a larger mini, and he was the largest in his litter, to big for showing, so he was mine!
I'm asked about his eye color, they are indeed interesting and pretty, a kind of hazel green with a touch of blue. Maybe others with more silver beige experience can chime in, but I think they may lighten a bit with age as his coat lightens?
* fjm*, Yes, I do see how socialization is a big deal, he is a big dog in a puppy body and I want to lay the rules down now and not have regrets that I didn't catch potential issues early. 
I've heard words to describe minis as, bouncy, mischievous ,handful, outgoing, energizer bunny, etc! Whew, going to be busy! 
As well as the positives to be aware of, are there issues I need to be watchful for in general about minis? 
I_ had_ two male standards, and have one female. Now, one male and female, and I love both as individuals, but males are my favorites. So lovey, while my female is more like a cat, and gives and takes attention when she feels like it. Are Miniatures the same? I have a friend who was shocked I wanted a a male mini, she thinks they are way less desirable personality wise, and with potty training and marking. She is a dear friend, but I don't think she knows much about dogs. What have others heard about this?
Thanks for all your nice comments on Kai, it feels so good to have a fun busy guy that makes me smile. He is laying at my feet right now as I type.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

oooh, your puppy is darling! Congratulations and may I say, such a wise move to wait and let your grief ease before taking on another dog. 

This is my first mini so here's my take.

I had toy poodles as a child, and I thought a mini would be not much different, just bigger. This pup has a TON of energy. I'd say easily he can take 2-4 hours of exercise a day, as much as I can give him. So he usually gets 60-90 mins of walks daily and then dog park zoomy time 3-4 times a week for an hour+. Plus of course endless games of fetch etc.

As others here have noted, I found Fozzie very sensitive to the tone of my voice and correction. he needed a lot LESS than what I was doing most of the time. And at times he needed MORE (the cat box). On leash he just needs a gentle tug to correct in heel. 

The hind legs thing, damn the dog must be human, he walks around half the time on his hind legs. looking at the kitchen counters, taking stuff off the dining room table, rising up on leash when he sees someone or wants to meet a dog. I sometimes wonder if standard owners have this with their even bigger dogs and then the dog is everywhere!  Needless to say "Dance" was one of the easiest commands to learn. We also call him "Circus Poodle" as a nick name. when he's retrieving he jumps over everything, it's amazing. When we see him jump and bounce at the dog park we are think we might consider agility work for him as well. 

I love my dear boy and his energy has really brought me new joy and spice into life. He starts therapy dog training today. Last week we were out for a walk and this lady in a wheelchair was with her family waiting for something, and she reached out to fozzie and he was just so sweet, so wagging his tail and being happy to be petted. I am looking forward to this next phase.

Congratulations on your beautiful new pup...may you have many years of happiness, wags, and love together!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

As others here have noted, I found Fozzie very sensitive to the tone of my voice and correction. he needed a lot LESS than what I was doing most of the time. And at times he needed MORE (the cat box). On leash he just needs a gentle tug to correct in heel. 

The hind legs thing, damn the dog must be human, he walks around half the time on his hind legs. looking at the kitchen counters, taking stuff off the dining room table, rising up on leash when he sees someone or wants to meet a dog. I sometimes wonder if standard owners have this with their even bigger dogs and then the dog is everywhere!  Needless to say "Dance" was one of the easiest commands to learn. We also call him "Circus Poodle" as a nick name. when he's retrieving he jumps over everything, it's amazing. When we see him jump and bounce at the dog park we are think we might consider agility work for him as well. 

I agree to everything posted above! Your puppy is absolutely adorable! Love the color and the eyes. 

My Mini, Cozi, is our first mini, but I was very wary of the warnings against "bad minis" when we were looking for her....I love the personality of the standards and was not looking for a dog with TOO much energy...

That being said, we got her and as a puppy, she was cute as can be, but such a handful. The good: she listened so well, and like the above poster said, she was VERY attentive to tone of voice and very quick to learn. She also did not bark at all (huge plus in an apartment building!!!)
The bad: VERY mouthy, tested me a LOT (but then gave up quickly), was very high energy...very jumpy

She is now just over a year and has grown up so quickly! I would say around 8 months we saw a big change. All of a sudden, she realized that she could just sit with us to watch tv or keep me company in the kitchen instead of running around. i realized that she doesn't really have high energy, she just didn't quite know what was expected of her. She is fine with one walk a day and is happy doing whatever I am doing. LOVES to retreive and will gladly jump on top of anything when running, instead of going around it. 

IMHO, with minis, it just takes a little bit longer to get out of the puppy stage, and really mature. I can not say a single bad thing about my girl's personality now, but i do still joke about what a rascal pup she was 

Have fun, your boy is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

FozziesMom, and artsycourtneysue, both of your comments rang a bell as you spoke about the tone of your voice, and being sound sensitive. YES! I noticed this in my Kai right away, so am glad you mentioned this.
My little guy is busy, and fun, but also has some dominant tendency's so I really have to be on the ball with him. 
Have had Kairos for a week and a half now, and I loved it that by the 2nd day of having him he was part of the pack. He was content to lay with Luke and Ellie, and I was also so proud of my standards who accepted him with now issues at all! Yay!
Thank you for all who have shared their experiences, I am sucking in every piece of advise and stories you have to share.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> FozziesMom, and artsycourtneysue, both of your comments rang a bell as you spoke about the tone of your voice, and being sound sensitive. YES! I noticed this in my Kai right away, so am glad you mentioned this.
> My little guy is busy, and fun, but also has some dominant tendency's so I really have to be on the ball with him.
> Have had Kairos for a week and a half now, and I loved it that by the 2nd day of having him he was part of the pack. He was content to lay with Luke and Ellie, and I was also so proud of my standards who accepted him with now issues at all! Yay!
> Thank you for all who have shared their experiences, I am sucking in every piece of advise and stories you have to share.


I don't know if that dominant tendency (or super-confidence maybe?) is a trait of minis in general or not.

My groomer commented yesterday that it is lucky our male miniature didn't end up with someone who wasn't fanatical about training .... he has very bolshy tendencies. I think in the absence of firm direction, there is danger he would have ended up badly behaved and snappy. Not that it ever takes more than (at most) a firm word and some redirection, but he does test the waters pretty frequently. And scary smart. Smart is good when it works with you, but a killer when they learn something you don't want them to!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute Silver Beige! Where did he come from? 

RE eyes.....There is an article in the recent Poodle Variety about Cafes and Silver Beiges. The author said that in her experience both colors tend to have lighter eyes and pigment than their Brown counter parts. I thought it was interesting because I have heard folks fault a well known Silver Beige for be "light eyed". Perhaps that is actually the normal eye color for that dilution.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG! Kairos is ADORABLE  I love his color and eyes.

Monti is our first mini. He is very active, he loves especially agility. Very fast and fast learner. Most of the times impatiently waiting for his turn :rolffleyes:.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Cute Silver Beige! Where did he come from?
> 
> RE eyes.....There is an article in the recent Poodle Variety about Cafes and Silver Beiges. The author said that in her experience both colors tend to have lighter eyes and pigment than their Brown counter parts. I thought it was interesting because I have heard folks fault a well known Silver Beige for be "light eyed". Perhaps that is actually the normal eye color for that dilution.


Well, actually, my new boy Kairos is actually from the author! He is even is that Poodle Variety issue, obviously the silver beige. I have to say that not just buying a poodle from Anne Seppo was a excellent experience, but she was so welcoming and full of honest info for me.
You see, when I finally started seeing the sunshine again after a long period of grief losing my Red Standard, Koi, I knew I was ready to add another. But, a Miniature kept coming to mind even though I really didn't know anything about them. But then I remembered reading an article in the Duluth News paper about a Kennel in Duluth that had a mini go to Westminster. I looked her up and called to ask about the breed and she was wonderful to talk to. Long story short, would you believe Amity Valley Kennel was 20 minutes down the road from my cabin!!! I got to spend lots of time with Frankie, Kai's dad, and many others. I went back 3-4 times just to hang out and get the feel for these guys. The dogs were so great, I knew this was for me. I wasn't looking for a silver beige, I was looking for a large puppy, and out of this litter the silver beige was going to be too large to show. Bad for them, they (Anne and show partner) really really wanted him, but good for me! 
If I hadn't come across Anne Seppo, I would still be without a puppy, and sad because I wanted to be able to sit and spend time on the floor with a litter, and see the parents.
Sorry about that, wasn't exactly a long story short was it.
Kai's eyes are kind of a hazel green, with a hint of blue depending on the light. I'm thinkig they will continue to lighten as his coat changes.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that you have found your pup. I totally understand when you are saying about how you started to see the sunshine after a long period of grief losing your other dog. After I lost my mini schnauzer, I waited and waited and after almost 6 years, I finally had the courage to get my silver mini. 

Good luck with your new family member. I'm sure Kairos is so happy to be there with you.

p.s. I am considering adding a silver toy to our family and Amity is one of the kennels that I am looking at. I would really appreciate if you could share with me more info about the health tests they do as well as the health warranty they provide. PM me if you think that's more appropriate. Thanks a lot.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I'm glad that you have found your pup. I totally understand when you are saying about how you started to see the sunshine after a long period of grief losing your other dog. After I lost my mini schnauzer, I waited and waited and after almost 6 years, I finally had the courage to get my silver mini.
> 
> Good luck with your new family member. I'm sure Kairos is so happy to be there with you.
> 
> p.s. I am considering adding a silver toy to our family and Amity is one of the kennels that I am looking at. I would really appreciate if you could share with me more info about the health tests they do as well as the health warranty they provide. PM me if you think that's more appropriate. Thanks a lot.


I will get back to you this evening or tomorrow if things are busy when I get home. Just spent time with Anne (Kai's breeder) this afternoon, she is a wonderful, knowledgeable lady. Am traveling back home right now from our cabin, so will be easier for me to type at home. (no, not texting while driving) needed a potty break for Kai so at a rest stop.
Was anyone else at the Duluth dog show?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Take your time. No hurry at all. Drive safe.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as Amity health testing and guarantees, I believe it is top notch. Now, I have not done a lot of comparisons to other breeders, so I may not be the best person for that. But Anne Seppo is adamant about all testing, and has been for many many years as she has bred her lines to what they are today, which is wonderful and healthy. I know that should I want another Mini in the future, she is who I will buy from. I had a very good experience with her both as a person and as a breeder who I respect. 
She is at a show this weekend, but you should just give her a call and ask questions, she will be happy to take the time and visit!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Kairos is uber cute! Makes me wanna get another! His colour is fabulous too!

I have two miniatures and will be adding a standard in a couple of years. I don't have experience with a standard but with a GSD.

Like many others here, both my girls are sound sensitive which I find a positive. They are NOT dominant, they are very submissive and are always the scapegoats at dog parks...so I don't go anymore. They are more intelligent and intuitive than my late GSD and are very affectionate. When they sleep, some part of their bodies has to be touching mine. They're very responsive. Both girls have no housebreaking issues, only once in their ENTIRE lifetime did they soil inside the house. It's also bad because on rainy days, they refuse to go outside to 'go potty' and they end up holding it inside though I have pee pads and even one of those high end fake grass things with hormones sprayed all over. Sensitive. Oh yes, high energy but not hyper. They go with my flow. If I'm up, they're up and going, if I'm down...couch potatoes.

As for what I do with them...

Buffy (3 years old) is excelling in Rally-O and is picking up agility really quickly. 
Tessa (6 years old) is a St. John Ambulance Therapy dog, she visits once a week. She is also gearing up for her first Tracking test in the Fall. 

Both girls could go into formal obedience but I am hesitant because of the long stays.

A friend of mine does herding (yep with a mini), flyball, agility, obedience, rally...oh and HUNTING!!! Yep, a little wee thing carrying a full sized duck in his mouth while jumping OUT of a pond. Spectacular!

Good luck, congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoowhisperer*: Until now I've been melting from the heat. Now I'm melting from seeing pictures of your Kairos! You have yourself one adorable mini there (but you knew that!). 

I am a first-time minipoo owner, though I've always had dogs. I can echo what many others have said. My Chagall is active, but not hyper; he's friendly to every person and dog but would love to kill (or at least toy with!) a Robin or any other bird he could get his paws on, lucky for them, he can't seem to. He was super easy and reliable to housetrain and will go out rain/snow/sleet/wind/cold or hot as all get out. (He rings the bell we have hanging from our back porch dog to ask to go potty.) He will do_ anything _to be with me so if I'm reading or on the computer or making dinner, he's at my feet. He's a fine athletic who LOVES our hiking club, he's as sure-footed as a mountain goat. He loves to retrieve (balls, frisbees, etc.). He's been a real quick study to learn commands and followed them rather flawlessly until he was 9-10 months old. Then his "big boy" personality began to really show itself and while he obeys (he's 14 mos. now) at times he has to "mull it over first," sometimes walking from side-to-side before he'll "sit," that sort of thing, but always watching me, eye-to-eye, to gauge my mood/feelings. I joke that I have a "remote control poodle" because one stern look from me gets him into gear. He has a great appetite and would do anything for a piece of Red Barn meat roll or, his personal big favorite, a granny smith apple! He's a big mini, 16"/20 lbs., with a heart to match. He isn't bothered by loud noises but if he hears someone cry, he rushes over to comfort them! He tries this when we pass bawling toddlers in their strollers when we're out in public. He sleeps contentedly and quietly all night long in our bed. His size makes him easy to bath, move/relocate and I have to say I cannot ever imagine owning other than a minipoo. In fact if I could get him cloned tonight, I would! Best of luck and joy with your new mini boy! He really is so stinking cute!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Teffy*
Well you certainly have good experience with 2 minis! I loved all first hand info! Thank you so much, all who have who shared have really helped me develope more of a picture of what to expect. I do have a type A, so I am being careful that he doesn't rule the house. I put a collar on him today, _Holy Buckin Bronco_, you'd think I cinched a saddle on him! One step at a time...
Not sure how we will have fun in the future, I do hope he will like to dock jump as my standards do that all summer at our cabin. Will have to just watch and see his strenghts and what he likes. Mostly working on manners and potty training right now.
Your so active with your dogs, I absolutly love that! And you say you have a friend who hunts with his? Awesome! I guess no matter what we end up doing, or not doing, I'm happy with my choice of a Miniature at this time. When you get a standard, your going to fall in love. They are the best.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Spoowhisperer*: Until now I've been melting from the heat. Now I'm melting from seeing pictures of your Kairos! You have yourself one adorable mini there (but you knew that!).
> 
> I am a first-time minipoo owner, though I've always had dogs. I can echo what many others have said. My Chagall is active, but not hyper; he's friendly to every person and dog but would love to kill (or at least toy with!) a Robin or any other bird he could get his paws on, lucky for them, he can't seem to. He was super easy and reliable to housetrain and will go out rain/snow/sleet/wind/cold or hot as all get out. (He rings the bell we have hanging from our back porch dog to ask to go potty.) He will do_ anything _to be with me so if I'm reading or on the computer or making dinner, he's at my feet. He's a fine athletic who LOVES our hiking club, he's as sure-footed as a mountain goat. He loves to retrieve (balls, frisbees, etc.). He's been a real quick study to learn commands and followed them rather flawlessly until he was 9-10 months old. Then his "big boy" personality began to really show itself and while he obeys (he's 14 mos. now) at times he has to "mull it over first," sometimes walking from side-to-side before he'll "sit," that sort of thing, but always watching me, eye-to-eye, to gauge my mood/feelings. I joke that I have a "remote control poodle" because one stern look from me gets him into gear. He has a great appetite and would do anything for a piece of Red Barn meat roll or, his personal big favorite, a granny smith apple! He's a big mini, 16"/20 lbs., with a heart to match. He isn't bothered by loud noises but if he hears someone cry, he rushes over to comfort them! He tries this when we pass bawling toddlers in their strollers when we're out in public. He sleeps contentedly and quietly all night long in our bed. His size makes him easy to bath, move/relocate and I have to say I cannot ever imagine owning other than a minipoo. In fact if I could get him cloned tonight, I would! Best of luck and joy with your new mini boy! He really is so stinking cute!!


 Thanks! I loved hearing your input! I think your boy is SO pretty, in fact I have looked at him a lot! When I was doing my serious thinking about adding a mini or another standard, I looked at every mini photo I could and your boy caught my eye. You see I wanted a larger mini, and wasn't sure how to find one. I'm not sure how big Kairos will get, I just know he was considered too big for show.
Good heads up about the changes of a big boy and how they act. Will be prepared for that. I can't say that happened with my standards. 
Sounds like you hit the jack pot with your boy in both looks and personality!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Kai has been so fun, never a dull moment! He moves so fast, its been hard to get photos of him. Got a new camera today, so excited to be able to capture some of that personality!


----------

